# Rainfurrest anyone?



## Ranft (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey there, 
Just wondering who is planning on attending Rainfurrest? I've been dying to go to a con, but I'm afraid I'll be out of place if I don't know -anybody- there.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll start going as soon as I move to Oregon. But I'm going to need to finish college first. :3


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 13, 2010)

I just got my dealers table approved so I will be going up for my first Rainfurrest.


----------



## gnowun (Aug 13, 2010)

My dealers table has also been approved for Rainfurrest. It will also be my first time attending this event.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm headed down there.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to go, I'm trying to work money up for it now.


----------



## MissMayhem (Aug 19, 2010)

im gonna be art whoreing.... might as well whore right now!
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1643101/

its gonna be cool! 
i won't have time/room for my suit this year tho=[


----------



## Vial (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll be there, but I'm looking to share a dealer's table with anyone who's already gotten one, since dealer registration is now closed. :C I'll be selling knit plushies, other knit wares, commissions, and prints. Sharing gets you freebies (and on top I'm paying for half of the table)! Hit me up in an FA note if you can, my account's the same name. â™¥


----------



## kelek (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

i will def. be at rainfurrest. bought my ticket and everything.


----------



## MissMayhem (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope everyone likes glowsticks! ...i really do...i ordered $250 worth wholesale


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 9, 2010)

Apparently I'm going. :>


----------



## Fay V (Sep 9, 2010)

MissMayhem said:


> I hope everyone likes glowsticks! ...i really do...i ordered $250 worth wholesale


  omg I feel like finding you and stealing glowsticks now. I could never figure out where to get them for cons...or anything


----------



## Rivercoon (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll be going up to RainFurrest.   It will be my fist trip to Seattle since the last Conifur convention.  
I'll be running a dealer's table and need some help from a local if any are reading this.  I could REALLY use some pre-cut PVC pipe.
Also I want to arrange a post-con outing Monday for those leaving late.  Probably to the Museum of Flight.  Anyone here interested?


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I was going but I totally can't afford it! >.<


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone take any pictures? Specifically of me?


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations to Rainfurrest for breaking 1,000 attendees! May your success continue unabated.


----------

